# Large Caliber Rifles (.300 Win or larger)



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

I'm looking for a .300 Win Mag or larger. I;d really to have a .338 Win Mag. My local Wallmart had one that my eye has been on, but itt sold. I went to look @ one yesterday but the gun shop wouldnt give me anything for my trades ($100.00 for a Taurus .44 Special) ($75.00 for a Beretta Jet Fire .25 auto). Anybody know of any local stores or shops having these for decent prices?


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

If you want a 300 win mag ruger 77 LOADED Shoot me an email or pm.

Scott


----------



## APD1088 (Apr 14, 2004)

Mellon,
If you are still looking, let me know brand, configurations (single shot, bolt, finish, magazine, etc.) prefences, and I'll do some checking for ya.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Well I just bought a Winchester Model 70 .300 Win mag yesterday.


----------



## H2O Mellon (Apr 5, 2004)

Just shot it yesterday. WOW, went right through BLOCKS of wood. Yes, complete BLOCKS of wood. Oh yea, it does kick a little!!!!!


----------



## bubbahunter (Apr 6, 2004)

lol how does it compare to shoting 3 1/2 mags. stait up. sounds like a sweet gun buddy.


----------

